
How to get data scientist? - Hautzy
After five years of enjoying an programming&#x2F;software dev. education at my school(finished school some days ago) I now face a full year of civil service. So i decided that I want to dive into the world of data science. Are there any good courses &#x2F; tutorials online that I shouldn&#x27;t miss out on? And what do you folks think I should do to get a data scientist one day (or at least get in the right direction ^^)?
======
mtmail
From my bookmarks, I haven't taken any of those courses (yet)
[https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/new-to-data-science-here-are-a-
fe...](https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/new-to-data-science-here-are-a-few-places-
to-start-119e4a752f81)

~~~
Hautzy
looks very interesting, thanks ;)

------
PredictorY
I suggest beginning with "Computer Systems That Learn" by Weiss and
Kulikowski.

~~~
Hautzy
always open for a good book!

